# Wet Shine Detailing: Orange peel reduction and G|Techniq C1 on a Mazda 'Liverpool' 6



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi! This is my first 'showroom' post here on DW. I have been watching this forum for *years*.

Anyway, I've had a Mazda 6 in recently in for a GTechniq C1 coating. The owner wanted the best that I can offer, but when the car came in, it was practically swirl-free.

It is waxed frequently and I couldn't really do much to improve it in terms of correction.

So I decided to try to flatten the paintwork without sanding...

The car had very heavy orange peel, as with most OEM paints nowadays.

After the usual washing stages, prep work were as follow:

1) Osren P40 Dual-Cut Compound on a Velvet Pad via rotary
2) Meguiar's #105 Ultra- Cut Compound on a Lake Country 4-ply wool pad via rotary
3) Meguiar's #105 Ultra- Cut Compound on a Lake Country Cutting Pad via rotary
4) G|Techniq P1 Nanoscopic Polish on a Meguiar's W-8006 Polishing Pad via Das6









































































Orange peel was reduced by about 50%-80%, the most being on the front bonnet. I did not dare go further as I don't have a PTG.

The Osren P40 compound is a local(Malaysia) contender to the Farecla G3, just a little bit less aggressive and with bit more lubes.

With the paintwork relatively flattened, there was a definite improvement to overall reflection and gloss.

With the prep work all done, I gave the car a wash to remove all the dust from the seams and wiped it dry in preparation for the protection stage.

What could be better to protect the finish than a tough Si02 coating...

G|Techniq C1 Crystal Lacquer was the weapon of choice.

After 8 hours of un-accelerated curing (no hair dryers, heat guns, etc.), I gave it a G|Techniq C2 Liquid Crystal wipedown at QD concentrate to give it some slickness and to remove any light dust prior to collection.

Poorboy's Wheel Sealant was applied to the wheels.










Yes, I needed 5 new MF cloths to buff C1 cleanly off the whole car.



























































































Here's a new technique called kung-fu buffing. After 300 hours of zen meditation, one is able to wipe at the 'speed of light', producing the highest level of shine possible. Wachaaa! 










I then gave the owner a spray bottle of C2 at QD concentrate and some MF cloths for him to do his own maintenance of the C1 coating.

That's it! Thanks for looking! :wave:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice end result! Seems you flattened out the orange peel quite a bit. 
Were you too scared to wet sand?


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

impressive work well done :thumb:

a liverpool car in malaysia ? interesting


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

:lol::lol:
I didn't know Steven Ireland had signed for the pool!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## dc44 (May 19, 2009)

The paint looks a lot better.
One question, how do you remove orange peel without sanding?


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Nice end result! Seems you flattened out the orange peel quite a bit.
> Were you too scared to wet sand?


Thanks! and yes, I don't have enough experience to sand down orange peel on a customer's car yet. Hopefully can save enough for a PTG to venture into wetsanding.



a_tansel said:


> impressive work well done :thumb:
> 
> a liverpool car in malaysia ? interesting


Oh yeah! We have some serious EPL fans here. 



tommyzooom said:


> :lol::lol:
> I didn't know Steven Ireland had signed for the pool!


Not sure that that means but...:lol::lol:



-Mat- said:


> very nice


Thanks!



dc44 said:


> The paint looks a lot better.
> One question, how do you remove orange peel without sanding?


The compound is basically a 'rocks-in-a-bottle' compound, similar to Farecla G3, which painters use for leveling after painting. The one used in this detail is a local product and has a bit less cut and more lubes compared to G3, hence, safer when leveling OEM paintwork.

The key to flattening is the pad that is used. It is called a velvet pad and is basically just a piece of velvet cloth stitched onto a foam backing. A more aggressive one is the jeans cloth pad, which most bodyshops are using with G3 (in Malaysia that is, not sure how do they do it in other countries).

A hard pad and aggressive compound manages to reduce orange peel by about 50%-80%, depending on the curvature of the panel, and of course how brave you are. I don't have a PTG yet, but on the vertical panels, it looks like it could be reduced more.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work there :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

love the little wetshine light or sign in the tail light reflection!


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

CNOEVO said:


> love the little wetshine light or sign in the tail light reflection!


Thanks! Did that by setting the shutter speed to about 10 seconds and 'wrote' the words with a small LED torchlight.


----------



## n0ferz (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the post I am new to the forum and I would like to ask you if you think that with a Porter Cable 7424XP I will be able to reduce orange peel??? 

Produtcs to be used: M105/M205 
Pads: Purple foam wool pad, LC Orange & LC White

This will be my first time using a Porter Cable too


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice work Ken!

Aren't these aggressive combos removing more paint than wetsanding?


----------

